# Portable Road Course Ffor Autofest '09



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

I have this TOMY Ghost Racer terminal track. It's compatible with the Autoworld controllers (throttles), power pack, and track.
You can flip a switch to go from manual to auto and the car in Lane "A" will run itself. Or you can flip it back to manual and race a friend. 
I'm going to Menards this weekend to get the material for the table and start building. 
Jeff C. from MotorCityToyz donated the Autoworld track. MANY, MANY, Thanks Jeff.
I'll post more pictures as constuction proceeds. Randy.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

A/FX Nut said:


> I'll post more pictures as construction proceeds.


Please do!! I'm curious to see what chassis you can get to run the course with the control center running one of the cars. Sounds like a fun project. nd


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

*Constuction has begun!*

Well, I scraped what little carpentry skills I have and was able to build the two halfs of the table for the Road Course.
The first picture is of two 4' X 8' 1/4" thick sheets of Hard Board. There are 6 2" X 2" 8' long Furring Strips.
Two hours later and we have two 4' X 4' table halfs in picture 2.
Pictures 3 and 4 shows the track laid out on the table halfs which are bolted together.
I'll write down the track layout before I take it up. Then the table will be taken apart and painted. The other 4' X 8' sheet of hard board will cut into 5" inch wide strips to be attached to the edges to act has a fence.
And picture 5 is an Aurora Dual Pitstop Garage I painted and detailed. Randy.


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

Looks good 2 Flat. Can't wait to play on it. Hey if you need shakedown drivers I'm your guy. Timbo :wave:


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

That would be great. There's still work to be done on it. Maybe you could come by this weekend inspect it and give me your advice. Randy


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

When this week-end? Timbo


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Well a little more progress has been made. The pictures are not the best. Have a new digital camera and trying to learn how to use it.
Painted the tables and bolted them together. Built the side walls and fitted them in place. I want to paint them red on the outside and leave the inside of them the natural color of the wood.
The track is not secure yet. I have to sand the garage area edge all the way around and paint it black. Then I'll add parking lot markings and lanes to it.
Going to use the pedistals and flags that came with the set. Business cards, billboards made by Mark H., Cardboard bases for the jewel cases will be clipped to the track and placed on the outside of the sidewall.
I thought I was almost done but have a still have more steps to do. Randy.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

How's she run Nut? Have you tested the Ghost feature?.... Nice and clean and probably light as a feather too. Should provide a nice diversion at the Fest. nd


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Great lookin track! :thumbsup:


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Kewl...


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Hey Randy?

How about some pics of that nasty model railroading affliction you have?!


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

tjd241 said:


> How's she run Nut? Have you tested the Ghost feature?.... Nice and clean and probably light as a feather too. Should provide a nice diversion at the Fest. nd


The Ghost feature works very good. Some cars need more or less power. The AW controllers and the speed select switch is a nice feature for the younger kids. My 4 year old grandson ran an Ultra-G and deslotted only ocassionally. The only problem was the controller was a little too big for his little hand.
But he managed to beat me about every race.



Bill Hall said:


> Hey Randy?
> 
> How about some pics of that nasty model railroading affliction you have?!


I'll get some of those posted in the near future. I have to do some house keeping to it. When MTYoder comes over for a race he adds some details too it. Like a Camaro pulled over with smoke coming out from under the hood and an AMX tearing down the road with smoke coming from the tires. Randy.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Is the AutoFest event worth attending if you are only interested in slot cars and you're looking at a 4+ hour drive each way? Any slotters want to weigh in based on past events?


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Lookin' good Randy!!! I'm with Bill, and would love to see the trains too!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

AfxToo said:


> Is the AutoFest event worth attending if you are only interested in slot cars and you're looking at a 4+ hour drive each way? Any slotters want to weigh in based on past events?


I hope dlw comments on this. He from Pittsburgh, Pa. and he seemed to be enjoying the Fest last year. 

I hope to see alot more slot guys and gals at the Auto fest this year. 4 hours, (both ways) is a long drive. You have gas cost, hotel room, meals, and slot cars purchases. And probably some other expenses I didn't mention.

But there is going to be an 1:1 auto show at the Autofest this year. The Cavalade of Wheels. They lost there spot at there previous location and are joining up with the Autofest. This is the Coachman Auto Club folks. This is new to the Fest.

If you're into the slots well I'm assuming you like the real ones also.

Also the Studebaker Museum is located in South Bend.

The Autofest is primarily a diecast event. But we slot guys are there to promote our hobby. With sponsers like Slot Car Johnnie, MotorCityToyz, and the work of Mark Hosaflook putting this thing together.

You get a chance to meet Tom Lowe and share a word with him. Autoworld will have a table there and you can talk to those folks face to face about their product.

We're a small group compared to the diecast guys. We're trying to improve our numbers.

For you it may not be worth it AFX TOO. But don't look at it from just slot cars. I know, I only live 30 minutes from the place. This year's Fest is going to be bigger than last year's and hopfully anyone who makes the long drive won't be disappointed.

I know a big complaint from some of the guys here last year was the lack of pictures. I'll be taking a camera and posting some pictures for those who won't be there.

Take some time and visit http://www.theautofest.com 

I hope to see alot of you folks there this year. Randy


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Just getting to talk to TL would be worth it. He's not going to take the slotcar end of the business too serious if the slot people numbers are always on the Lowe side.. :lol:


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Thanks A/FX for the thoughtful responses. Definitely gives me something to think about. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mark Hosaflook (Jan 5, 2001)

This is looking great Randy. Can't wait to get some track time in this weekend!


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

It's worth it, AfxToo. And I'm a 6-hour drive away. Yes these things have been about 80% diecast, but slots are well represented. SCJ, MCT, and Bob Beers was present, and the first cracks at event cars is a bonus. Plus, there's a track not too far away....... A&M Raceways in Fremont, a few exits away on 80/90.

Just a thought here, but I wonder if there will be some leftover chrome Camaros and Challengers from the Concept Challenge set?


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Well this thing is nearing completion. This is pretty close to how it will look at the Autofest. I have business cards from Slot Car Johnnie, MotorCityToyz, Bob's Hobby Shop, and Granger Hobby Stop. The latter two have posted Autofest Flerys at their stores.

On the outside wall are sponsors of the Autofest and cut up jewel case holders.

The Aurora Dual Pitstop Garage is an original but has been painted by yours truly. Randy.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Here's a picture of the garage, you can see the boys in there working on some of my cars for the Autofest.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Awesome job! I love the red decorated walls. That's sure to be a major hit at the 'Fest.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Randy... Nice work... Really sharp.... Gonna be a TON of guys hanging around for sure. :thumbsup: nd


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Looks great Randy!!! Gonna be a hit for sure!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

That looks like a heck of a deal for a car show! Please let us know how it goes. 
I'm interested in doing something like that for car shows down here in Texas, because we have -zero- slot car shows.

Rich


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*btw....*

Boy those grey guardrails are a 100% improvement over orange or white for that matter!! :thumbsup: nd


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

AfxToo said:


> Awesome job! I love the red decorated walls. That's sure to be a major hit at the 'Fest.


The red paint is Krylon Color Creations oil enamel high gloss. Banner Red " KDQ6214 ". Bought it at K-Mart on clearence for $4.00. 

I got word from Mark that two of the sponsors dropped out and those places on the wall need covered with the new sponsor's logo.

I'm hoping with MTYODER'S 1/8th mile portable drag strip, MotorCityToyz, Slot Car Johnnie, and other slot stuff that we'll make a bigger impact this year.

Thanks for your praise everyone. Any criticism is welcome also.
Randy


----------



## Andrij (Jan 30, 2004)

Great looking track.

Only criticism i have is........it isnt at my house.(just kidding)

Nice setup 

cheers
Andrij


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Andrij said:


> Great looking track.
> 
> Only criticism i have is........it isnt at my house.(just kidding)
> 
> ...


I'd hate to see the shipping bill to get it to Australia. Randy.


----------



## Andrij (Jan 30, 2004)

A/FX Nut said:


> I'd hate to see the shipping bill to get it to Australia. Randy.


Can you say "Third World Health and Military budget" for the year?

LOL, Would be pretty damn expensive.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Well, 
2 nights ago I ground off all the locking tabs to Auto World's copy of Tomy's track and glued it down yesterday morning. 

The cars run much smoother, especially the original Aurora T-Jets.

Got a little work to do where both ends came together, but I'm real happy with it. Randy.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Hey Randy,

I spend most of my time in Customs and happened to stumble upon this. Very kewl traveling track and glad you got it to run smooth & the gray gaurdrails do give this a nice finishing touch!

Bob...Got Track?...zilla


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Looks great Randy. Just remember to get some pix of the competition when they're running laps. Maybe a run off between TL and one of the sponsors.  

:thumbsup::thumbsup:

rr


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

bobhch said:


> Hey Randy,
> 
> I spend most of my time in Customs and happened to stumble upon this. Very kewl traveling track and glad you got it to run smooth & the gray gaurdrails do give this a nice finishing touch!
> 
> Bob...Got Track?...zilla


Thanks, The guardrails are AutoWorld's copy of Tomy's. I like the gray/silver color myself. 




roadrner said:


> Looks great Randy. Just remember to get some pix of the competition when they're running laps. Maybe a run off between TL and one of the sponsors.
> 
> :thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> rr


Thanks, I plan on taking some pictures of the festivities because of the lack of pictures from last year. The person taking pictures favors the diecast side of the Fest. I'll try to when I can get away from the table.
Randy.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

This would be a great opportunity to explain the difference between AW/JL plastic tough one's gearing and Aurora's brass standard gearing, and see if TL can keep one of his on the track!! LOL


----------

